# Radio, brushless and lipo question.



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I just read a thread on another forum that states you have to go syn radio if you use brushless and lipo is this true? If so why? I have a good fm radio and dont want to replace it and all 6 of my rec just because I want to run brushless and lipo in my revo.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

I,ve been using a Futaba T3PK Magnum with all my Lipo powered cars for 3-4 years now and had zero problems.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

FM works just fine. I ran into problems using AM indoors with a brushless system.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with previous posts. No issue with FM. I ran Futaba 3PJ Supers (four of them) some with brushless, some with brushed stock, some with brushed stock and never had issues with any of them.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Great!!! Thank you all so much! I did not want to drop all that $$$ and have to upgrade the radio too.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

BillH said:


> I just read a thread on another forum that states you have to go syn radio if you use brushless and lipo is this true? If so why? I have a good fm radio and dont want to replace it and all 6 of my rec just because I want to run brushless and lipo in my revo.


I know it's not true. Can you post a link to that other forum, I would like to see that.
Thanks man.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

They have a few posts. In this thread if you look about 11 posts down they claim its a must have
http://monster.traxxas.com/showthread.php?t=487272
This is the main post
http://monster.traxxas.com/showthread.php?t=486382
I could not see why it would matter but thought I would verify first.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

BillH said:


> They have a few posts. In this thread if you look about 11 posts down they claim its a must have
> http://monster.traxxas.com/showthread.php?t=487272
> This is the main post
> http://monster.traxxas.com/showthread.php?t=486382
> I could not see why it would matter but thought I would verify first.


Just finished reading those posts and had a good laugh. What they are saying defiantly is not true and I am proof. I race touring car, 12th scale, 10th scale oval(all LIPO and Brushless) and nitro offroad with an Airtronics M11 FM system. No 2.4 and it still works great. I would like to go with 2.4 stuff, but can't justify the cost. I would need 10 receivers since i don't like swapping them from car to car.

Sorry, still laughing at that one.:wave:


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Nitro4294 that is my issue as well. I have a M8 fm and several recievers. I already did the novak moduals and recievers. Some day I'll switch but now it seems like everyone else at the track has already gone that way so its not much of an issue what channel I am on.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

There is one asterisk * to all of this discussion. Novak has one model (the Spread Spectrum GTB) that DOES require a "Spektrum" type 2.4GHz radio system due to it's switching frequency. The "normal" models will work fine with anything.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

110% false, My Futaba 3PJ has never glitched and never "lost its bind" like a the newer ones can. And the great thing for your FM is, so many people have switched to Spektrum that the FM band has never been cleaner for you to use. Rock on with the FM.

Lester:dude:


----------

